# Gentian violet- 1% vs 2%



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello! DS (8wks) and I have been battling thrush for 4 wks (ahh, half his life....) Nystatin ointment for me, suspention for him, vinegar in every load of laundry and vinegar and teatree oil in the diper loads. Seemed like it was gone, so I stopped treating us for a few days, and now the sharp, shooting pains in my breasts are back, and his neck and armpits are yeasty-smelling again. I went and got some gentian violet from Walgreens-they had 2% topical solution with alcohol 10%. The only site I can find that says anything specific (kellymom.com and breastfeeding.com) give directions for 1% GV. So do I need to dilute this stuff somehow? Or just start swabbing? And is it better to put it on us both, or just me, or just in his mouth prior to feeding?

Thanks!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I would dilute it a little - either pour a tiny bit into a paper cup and add water, or dip your cotton swab in water before dipping into the gv. Put your gv in a paper cup either way - just a little bit - so as not to contaminate the bottle with anything.

I painted my breasts (the whole breast, not just the nipple) and also put a swab into ds' mouth. I only did this once a day - more is not necessary and can be irritating. Yes, it made a big mess but it is the only thing that kicked yeast for me! Use Vaseline or Un-petroleum jelly around your baby's mouth to minimize getting it on their skin - it does come off, but it takes a while.


----------

